# hunting on sunday



## struttinsouthern (Oct 24, 2010)

i used to hunt on sunday but ive hung that up, i feel convicted that the bible is a day of rest and not for self enjoyment! im not doing this because i feel i will kill a big buck if i do, i just believe that sunday is Gods day!


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 25, 2010)

You'll be blessed in any decision you make for the Lord's sake.


----------



## Randy (Oct 25, 2010)

Do you hunt on Saturday?  Because that really is the seventh day and the day of rest required by the Bible?

But let's assume it is Sunday for this discussion...
Do you go out to eat after church?


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 25, 2010)

struttinsouthern said:


> i used to hunt on sunday but ive hung that up, i feel convicted that the bible is a day of rest and not for self enjoyment! im not doing this because i feel i will kill a big buck if i do, i just believe that sunday is Gods day!



As long as I'm still in church when I need to be, I'll still hunt on Sunday.  But that's me.

If you feel convicted to do otherwise, then follow what the Lord is telling you.


----------



## FritzMichaels (Oct 25, 2010)

I probably wouldn't make a habit of missing church but if the weather is nice and the rut is on... and you just want to go sit in your stand with your bible... I see nothing wrong with that. You can get closer to God by the reading of the word of God than sitting in church anyway.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 25, 2010)

Randy said:


> Do you hunt on Saturday?  Because that really is the seventh day and the day of rest required by the Bible?
> 
> But let's assume it is Sunday for this discussion...
> Do you go out to eat after church?



I agree  , Christians confuse the day of worship and gathering together and the Sabbath commanded in the Bible and the Law.

Sunday is the First day of the week and therefore the day when one can move and go to the church and worship and handle money for the Saints etc.
This is why Paul said to gather on the first day as such activities are forbidden on the Sabbath ( Saturday).
Why would anyone call Sunday the day of Rest, when is not, you have to get up dress up ,Cook ,eat, drive and if you work at the church such as a Pastor or Elder Or deacon then you are working which is strictly prohibited by The Law Of God.

I hope that opens your understanding as to which is the Sabbath,


----------



## polkhunt (Oct 26, 2010)

I think God could care less what day of the week you hunt on.


----------



## polkhunt (Oct 26, 2010)

I meant to say couldn't  care less


----------



## farmasis (Oct 26, 2010)

<SUP id=en-NKJV-28278 class=versenum>*1*</SUP> Receive one who is weak in the faith, _but_ not to disputes over doubtful things. <SUP id=en-NKJV-28279 class=versenum>*2*</SUP> For one believes he may eat all things, but he who is weak eats _only_ vegetables. <SUP id=en-NKJV-28280 class=versenum>*3*</SUP> Let not him who eats despise him who does not eat, and let not him who does not eat judge him who eats; for God has received him. <SUP id=en-NKJV-28281 class=versenum>*4*</SUP> Who are you to judge another’s servant? To his own master he stands or falls. Indeed, he will be made to stand, for God is able to make him stand.
<SUP id=en-NKJV-28282 class=versenum>*5*</SUP> One person esteems _one_ day above another; another esteems every day _alike._ Let each be fully convinced in his own mind. <SUP id=en-NKJV-28283 class=versenum>*6*</SUP> He who observes the day, observes _it_ to the Lord;<SUP class=footnote value='[a]'>[a]</SUP> and he who does not observe the day, to the Lord he does not observe _it._ (Romans 14)


----------



## olchevy (Oct 26, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> I agree  , Christians confuse the day of worship and gathering together and the Sabbath commanded in the Bible and the Law.
> 
> Sunday is the First day of the week and therefore the day when one can move and go to the church and worship and handle money for the Saints etc.
> This is why Paul said to gather on the first day as such activities are forbidden on the Sabbath ( Saturday).
> ...



From my understanding of ancient history, which could be wrong, back then 
Monday was considered the first day of the week. And Sunday was the last day... Back then you went to church  on the last day of the week to cleanse yourself, before going into the next week...
Please, Correct me if I am wrong..


But as for the hunting, I have never seen a problem, I go to church in the morning and hunt in the evening....Now I am not missing church just to go out hunting in the morning, I would feel wrong then.


----------



## formula1 (Oct 26, 2010)

*Re:*

At my church, we have multiple services to accomodate all folks.  I go to church at night, so I could hunt on Sunday morning if I wanted to.  But more often than not, I usually spend time with the family on Sunday morning.  If things work out, I might hunt a few mornings. We will see!


----------



## Sargent (Oct 26, 2010)

Do you watch professional football on Sunday?


----------



## Gabassmaster (Oct 26, 2010)

olchevy said:


> From my understanding of ancient history, which could be wrong, back then
> Monday was considered the first day of the week. And Sunday was the last day... Back then you went to church  on the last day of the week to cleanse yourself, before going into the next week...
> Please, Correct me if I am wrong..
> 
> ...



ive always hurd saturday was the last day and sunday was the first.


----------



## Mud Minnow (Oct 26, 2010)

Personally, I hunt Sunday afternoon, only because I'm usually in church Sunday morning. However, I do believe that if you go to church Sunday morning and sit there thinking of how you could be in the woods, then you should have gone hunting. Just MPO.


----------



## thedeacon (Oct 26, 2010)

Mud Minnow said:


> Personally, I hunt Sunday afternoon, only because I'm usually in church Sunday morning. However, I do believe that if you go to church Sunday morning and sit there thinking of how you could be in the woods, then you should have gone hunting. Just MPO.




If you are sitting in church Sunday morning and sit there thinking of how you could be in the woods, then you should change your attitude and not where you are sitting. 

I go to Church on Sunday morning and Sunday night, not because I think I have to but because I love the Lord and want to be where the saints are gathering togather to worship God. I would never skip the worship servicesw to go hunting or fishing. Just MPO


----------



## Mud Minnow (Oct 26, 2010)

thedeacon said:


> If you are sitting in church Sunday morning and sit there thinking of how you could be in the woods, then you should change your attitude and not where you are sitting.
> 
> I go to Church on Sunday morning and Sunday night, not because I think I have to but because I love the Lord and want to be where the saints are gathering togather to worship God. I would never skip the worship servicesw to go hunting or fishing. Just MPO



Good for you, what I was saying is that if you're going to sit in church and not pay attention because you're thinking of hunting then what good are you doing in church, sorry to irritate such a saint as yourself.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 26, 2010)

struttinsouthern said:


> i used to hunt on sunday but ive hung that up, i feel convicted that the bible is a day of rest and not for self enjoyment! im not doing this because i feel i will kill a big buck if i do, i just believe that sunday is Gods day!



I say if this is your feeling than by all means go for it 

Does someone have to gather with other people in order to worship? Personally, I say no.  Some of my most worshipful experiences occur when I am working, driving, hunting, etc.  

Dont get me wrong, I think congregating and worshipping as a group has merit and is a good experience. Just expressing my feelings on worship.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Oct 26, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I say if this is your feeling than by all means go for it
> 
> Does someone have to gather with other people in order to worship? Personally, I say no.  Some of my most worshipful experiences occur when I am working, driving, hunting, etc.
> 
> Dont get me wrong, I think congregating and worshipping as a group has merit and is a good experience. Just expressing my feelings on worship.



it talks about in the bible where god wants you to gather with your bretherin


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 26, 2010)

olchevy said:


> From my understanding of ancient history, which could be wrong, back then
> Monday was considered the first day of the week. And Sunday was the last day... Back then you went to church  on the last day of the week to cleanse yourself, before going into the next week...
> Please, Correct me if I am wrong..
> 
> ...


Yes you are mis understanding it, Monday has never being the first day of the week in the Jewish Calendar , which is what the Law teaches and so did the apostles.
Jesus Rose on teh first day of the Week which is Sunday or Saturday after sunset in the Jewish Calendar days are counted different than in Western society.
Peace.


----------



## struttinsouthern (Oct 26, 2010)

everyone has there own beliefs and everyone's conscience is on a different level. I think it is selfish to do the things ( and I myself have been guilty) on sunday for our own pleasure...watch t.v. eat out, and hunt. Sunday is the Lords day period. Everyday is the Lords day technically , everything and all in it. read Matthew , anyhow i thought I would just share a thought.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 26, 2010)

Gabassmaster said:


> it talks about in the bible where god wants you to gather with your bretherin



I didnt say dont worship with the "bretherin"  I said some of the most meaningful times of worship for me were at places other than the church house.


----------



## Gabassmaster (Oct 26, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I didnt say dont worship with the "bretherin"  I said some of the most meaningful times of worship for me were at places other than the church house.



oh ok misunderstood


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 26, 2010)

struttinsouthern said:


> everyone has there own beliefs and everyone's conscience is on a different level. I think it is selfish to do the things ( and I myself have been guilty) on sunday for our own pleasure...watch t.v. eat out, and hunt. Sunday is the Lords day period. Everyday is the Lords day technically , everything and all in it. read Matthew , anyhow i thought I would just share a thought.



As I stated earlier, and as farmasis brought out in scripture, whatever decisions you personally make for the sake of the Lord will bless you.
And God bless you for making a decision for the Lord.
Some would NEVER do as you have done because they wouldn't give up their hunting for anyone.
Some love the Lord and are comfortable hunting on the Lord's day afternoon.

Each person must ultimately choose what they will do on behalf of the Lord.
Your personal decision is a good one for you and I admire you for it.


----------



## olchevy (Oct 26, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Yes you are mis understanding it, Monday has never being the first day of the week in the Jewish Calendar , which is what the Law teaches and so did the apostles.
> Jesus Rose on teh first day of the Week which is Sunday or Saturday after sunset in the Jewish Calendar days are counted different than in Western society.
> Peace.



Thanks for the clarification...I KNOW I have heard about a certain people  that thought that way in ancient times, just cant remember which group it was that thought that way.


----------



## j_seph (Oct 26, 2010)

From my understanding that in the Old Testament the sabbath was on Saturday.


----------



## polkhunt (Oct 26, 2010)

I think the question to hunting on Sunday or Saturday is something each person is going to have to work out for themselves. I have read all the scriptures that everyone is quoting which I have seen or read before and not one of them covinces me either way that God cares if I hunt any day of the week. I am sure that everyone has an opinion and that is between them and God.


----------



## Israel (Oct 26, 2010)

What does this mean?

Mar 2:27  And he said unto them, The sabbath was made for man, and not man for the sabbath: 
?


----------



## speedcop (Oct 26, 2010)

Who instituted the practice of attending church twice on sunday, once on wednesday, God or man?


----------



## apoint (Oct 26, 2010)

John 14:15 If you love me keep my commandments.
 Exodus 20: 10 But the 7 day is the sabbath.


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 26, 2010)

Cut and paste job.  Sorry, but it's faster than typing it.

It is often claimed that “God instituted the Sabbath in Eden” because of the connection between the Sabbath and creation in Exodus 20:11. Although God's rest on the seventh day (Genesis 2:3) did foreshadow a future Sabbath law, there is no biblical record of the Sabbath before the children of Israel left the land of Egypt. Nowhere in Scripture is there any hint that Sabbath-keeping was practiced from Adam to Moses. 

The Word of God makes it quite clear that Sabbath observance was a special sign between God and Israel: “The Israelites are to observe the Sabbath, celebrating it for the generations to come as a lasting covenant. It will be a sign between me and the Israelites forever, for in six days the Lord made the heavens and the earth, and on the seventh day he abstained from work and rested” (Exodus 31:16–17).

http://www.gotquestions.org/Saturday-Sunday.html


----------



## whome (Oct 26, 2010)

Good read...


----------



## apoint (Oct 26, 2010)

It would seem to me if we are grafted into the Jewish roots we would be under the same commandments as the roots.
 We all want the same promises as God gave Israel, but not the commandments? Something to think about.
 Were not under the law but we keep the law to show our love for God.

Psalms 1: 1-2-3 Blessed is the manThat walketh not in the councel of the ungodly, nor standeth in the way of sinners
2 but his delight is in the law of the Lord, and in his law doth he meditate day and night.
3 and he shall be as a tree planted by the rivers of water, that bringeth forth his fruit in his season.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 26, 2010)

j_seph said:


> From my understanding that in the Old Testament the sabbath was on Saturday.



And In The New Testament also


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 26, 2010)

The Sabbath Is a Covenant with Israel only and so was the entire Law.
Deut 5:2-3 "The Lord our God made a covenant with us at Horeb. The Lord did not make this covenant with our fathers, but with us, with all those of us alive here today."
So unless your family was in Egypt as slaves and came out with Moses or you are a descendant of those that were present that day, The Sabbath Covenant has no meaning for you.


----------



## apoint (Oct 26, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> The Sabbath Is a Covenant with Israel only and so was the entire Law.
> Deut 5:2-3 "The Lord our God made a covenant with us at Horeb. The Lord did not make this covenant with our fathers, but with us, with all those of us alive here today."
> So unless your family was in Egypt as slaves and came out with Moses or you are a descendant of those that were present that day, The Sabbath Covenant has no meaning for you.



So are you saying the 10 commandments are not for the gentile believers?  4th one is remember the sabbath. Are not believer's grafted into the covenant promises of God to Israel ?


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 26, 2010)

apoint said:


> So are you saying the 10 commandments are not for the gentiles?  4th one is remember the sabbath.



The Apostles concurred;
The Council of Jerusalem (or Apostolic Conference) is a name applied by historians to an Early Christian council that was held in Jerusalem and dated to around the year 50. The council decided that Gentile converts to Christianity were not obligated to keep most of the Mosaic law, including the rules concerning circumcision of males, however, the Council did retain the prohibitions against eating blood, or eating meat containing blood, or meat of animals not properly slain, and against fornication and idolatry. Descriptions of the council are found in Acts of the Apostles chapter 15 (in two different forms, the Alexandrian and Western versions) and also possibly in Paul's letter to the Galatians chapter 2[1].
Wikipedia

No where did apostles mentioned keeping the 10 commandments nor the Sabbath.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 27, 2010)

I hunt Sunday...Monday...Tuesday...Wednesday...Thursday...Friday...Saturday. Course not every day of every week but when work and family allows I am out there.


----------



## apoint (Oct 27, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> The Apostles concurred;
> The Council of Jerusalem (or Apostolic Conference) is a name applied by historians to an Early Christian council that was held in Jerusalem and dated to around the year 50. The council decided that Gentile converts to Christianity were not obligated to keep most of the Mosaic law, including the rules concerning circumcision of males, however, the Council did retain the prohibitions against eating blood, or eating meat containing blood, or meat of animals not properly slain, and against fornication and idolatry. Descriptions of the council are found in Acts of the Apostles chapter 15 (in two different forms, the Alexandrian and Western versions) and also possibly in Paul's letter to the Galatians chapter 2[1].
> Wikipedia
> 
> No where did apostles mentioned keeping the 10 commandments nor the Sabbath.



I appreciate that information but as I read my book for myself  I see the 10 commandments written for everyone.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 27, 2010)

The 10 Commandments makes you holy unto God and can be found in the new testament not in order or listed but they are there , alone with 1000 other commandments, but they are not a method of salvation.


----------



## FritzMichaels (Oct 27, 2010)

The last words spoken by the Lord in Matthew (after he had risen) were 'observe all things I have commanded you'.  Not, 'for by grace are you saved...'



(Matt 28) 19Go ye therefore, and teach all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost:   20Teaching them to observe all things whatsoever I have commanded you: and, lo, I am with you always, even unto the end of the world. Amen.

The modern church takes WAY too lightly the commands of the Lord and/or even ignores them altogether at their own peril.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't care what the Lord says or that fairy tale ya'll call a bible; I'm going deer hunting on Sunday!


----------



## Randy (Oct 27, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> The Sabbath Is a Covenant with Israel only and so was the entire Law.
> Deut 5:2-3 "The Lord our God made a covenant with us at Horeb. The Lord did not make this covenant with our fathers, but with us, with all those of us alive here today."
> So unless your family was in Egypt as slaves and came out with Moses or you are a descendant of those that were present that day, The Sabbath Covenant has no meaning for you.


Not entirely true.  Romans is clear that these commandments are sins for all.  But we are no longer Judged by them.  Those who came after Jesus' death have been given rightousness through his death.  The commandments are still there and they still apply (all of them) to everybody.  We are just no longer Judged by them.  It is only by them that we even know what sin is.


----------



## apoint (Oct 27, 2010)

hdm03 said:


> I don't care what the Lord says or that fairy tale ya'll call a bible; I'm going deer hunting on Sunday!



 Did Jesus Live? If He did, what did He say about Himself and His Word?


----------



## polkhunt (Oct 27, 2010)

If you think the Bible is a fairytale then you must know everything about life and death, and obviously have died and came back to life because that is the only way you could know 100% that God does not exist.


----------



## Lowjack (Oct 27, 2010)

Randy said:


> Not entirely true.  Romans is clear that these commandments are sins for all.  But we are no longer Judged by them.  Those who came after Jesus' death have been given rightousness through his death.  The commandments are still there and they still apply (all of them) to everybody.  We are just no longer Judged by them.  It is only by them that we even know what sin is.



They are sins for all ,once you acquire the Knowledge that they are.
The Word says "where there is no law there is no Condemnation" ,Although You as a gentile have acquired Righteousness through Christ, The Mitzvohs of God with Israel still stand, He said "until the heavens and earth disspeared his covenant with Israel stands".

Now let us consider Exodus 31:12-18, "And the Lord spake unto Moses, saying, Speak thou also unto the children of Israel, [the children of Israel here have the meaning of the blood descendants of Abraham, Isaac, Jacob, the twelve tribes, literally], "saying, Verily My Sabbaths ye shall keep: FOR IT IS A SIGN BETWEEN ME AND YOU THROUGHOUT YOUR GENERATIONS...." Between God and whom? The twelve tribes, or descendants of Jacob-Israel, God's chosen earthly race. Now Why? "That ye may know that I am the Lord that doth sanctify you." Sanctify - set apart. The Sabbath, then is their national sign, setting them apart from other nations and peoples, identifying them as God's chosen race. Now does Sabbath-keeping set one apart? You and I know that it does. The rest of the world sets us apart mighty quick when we begin to keep it. "Ye shall keep the Sabbath, therefore; for it is holy unto you; everyone that defileth it shall surely be put to death." Now death ordinarily means "cut off", generally from God. Note, however, that the following words seem to define the meaning here. "For whosoever doeth any work therein, that soul shall be cut off FROM AMONG HIS PEOPLE." Cut off from God? No, it says cut off from his people - Israel. Cut off from being considered one of God's chosen earthly race of people. So, then, consider an Israelite. And, as you know, there is ample scriptural evidence that an outsider can be GRAFTED IN, and considered an ADOPTED child of Israel. And this passage I am discussing tells what cuts one off, and what the national sign is. Why does violation of the Sabbath cut one off from Israel? "To observe the Sabbath throughout their generations, FOR A PERPETUAL COVENANT." Get that word COVENANT. The Sabbath, then, is a covenant, all by itself. And THIS covenant is given as a PERPETUAL covenant. A WHOLLY SEPARATE AND DISTINCT COVENANT IN ITSELF. Entirely apart from the Ten Commandments. That is, God here takes ONE of those Ten Commandments, and makes a separate and distinct and perpetual covenant out of it. God, the party of the first part, agrees to be their God that doth set them apart as His chosen people, provided the children of Israel, party of the second part, keep His Sabbath command. Failure on the part of the party of the second part to perform their side of the covenant agreement annuls God's promise to keep His part of the agreement of setting them apart as His chosen people. Thus, failure to keep the Sabbath breaks the covenant and cuts one off from being of Israel. The passage continues, "It is a sign between Me and the children of Israel FOREVER." 
The Sabbath, here is presented as the SIGN which God gave to Israel between Him and them. It formed a new and separate covenant. THIS covenant is a perpetual covenant, to be a sign FOREVER. 

I am fully aware of the fact that this passage has been used time and again by both the Church of God and the Adventists. But has it been used as a SEPARATE COVENANT by itself? Has it been considered in the light here analyzed? 

Let us analyze it further. It is a SIGN between them - pointing to Him as their God, and to them as His chosen people. So such a sign should point to Him AS GOD, and to them AS HIS PEOPLE. Does this Sabbath sign do that? Yes, in a way nothing else could. The proof that He is God is the fact of Creation. By pointing to Creation - by being a memorial of Creation, it points to Him as the true God. Now how does it point to them as His people? If you will notice whenever God has chosen anyone for special office, He has put them to the test of OBEDIENCE. The test is always one of obedience, and if one can pass that test, they qualify for the office of being an Israelite, one of God's chosen. 

Now consider Isaiah 56:3-7, and see, that by keeping the Sabbath, the national sign of Israel, an outsider May become grafted in. I know Paul in the new Testament has quite a little to say about Gentiles becoming adopted Israelites, but Paul gives other qualifications. Suppose now, the whole law, the Ten Commandments and all, were abolished, as the vast majority of churches contend. Will any contend that this separate Sabbath covenant, this everlasting, perpetual covenant, was PART OF THE LAW OF MOSES? I think they cannot. It is distinctly separate, here. A separate covenant by itself. The national sign of Israel. This covenant, surely, was not abolished at the Cross. This covenant, surely, is still binding today. 

Of course that involves the question of who, today is Israel? Just the Jews? The Jews who are the remnatn of the house of Judah, plus the Ten Lost Tribes, who were a separate nation called the House of Israel. Shall we say that Israel today is the saved people who keep the Sabbath, the national sign? Paul appears to specify salvation and acceptance of Jesus Christ and His teachings as the requisite to becoming one of Israel. According to this: Jewish Sabbath-keepers who do not accept Jesus are cut off. Further, according to Exodus 31:12-18, "converted" people who are not Jews, and who keep Sunday and not Sabbath, are not of Israel, because they have been cut off from Israel by rejecting Israel's national sign. According to this, then, the body of Israel, today, becomes those who accept Jesus, observe His teachings and keep the Sabbath. .


----------

